# Merry Christmas!



## musa (Dec 21, 2020)

I wish you all a Merry Christmas and a Happy new Year!
Have a good time despite all the restrictions.

Good blooming for 2021
Michael


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 24, 2020)

Happy merry holidays everyone! To a safe return to orchid-ing in fall 2021!


----------



## eds (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas!
Starting my daughter off early with useful gardening equipment...


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 25, 2020)

Getting ready!


----------



## masaccio (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to Everyone!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 25, 2020)

And Happy Festivus! (Anyone have any grievances?)


----------



## Berthold (Dec 25, 2020)

A Merry Christmas to all forum visitors. 
My Christmas trees:
1. Vanilla planifolia 
2. Polyethylene cotton


----------

